# 1962 Schwinn



## pedal alley

picked this up @ a swap meet last week.
all i know is that it is a 1962 . 
any idea what model name ?


----------



## PCHiggin

*Nice Middleweight*

Corvette or Jaguar. The fenders are probably stainless steel. They are nice riders.

Pat


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Thomas

I need a front rack exactly like that.  If you ever find anything let me know.  The schwinn is nice the rear rack looks a little unusual.  are there four reflectors on it?  I just spent $130 on a rear carrier for my '59 Jag with the four 'crutch tip' reflectors, but the "S" curve on your back rack seems kind of distinctive. Might be nothing, might be something.


----------



## pedal alley

*fenders/rack*

pat, the fenders are chrome.
i have a 59 corvette,their stainless
on that bicycle.would a corvette or jaguar
have also come with chrome fenders ?

shane, the rear rack has two reflectors.
i took it off another schwinn years ago.
the bow pedals i also put on this bicyle.
also i have a front rack in my shed.
it is rusty like the one on this bicycle.
you want me to dig it out ?



thanks for your replies.


----------



## PCHiggin

The Corvette and Jaguar came with Stainless fenders in the late 50's, that may have changed in the 60's. There is an excellent Schwinn website for this type of info. but it's down right now. I'll post the link when It's up again. Is the paint original? Sometimes certain colors were exclusive to different models. If you pull the crank or headset,you'll probably find the original paint/color.

Pat


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Heck yeah man, dig it out when you have a chance.  Rust is groovy, as long as it's fairly straight.


----------



## schwinnja

pedal alley said:


> picked this up @ a swap meet last week.
> all i know is that it is a 1962 .
> any idea what model name ?




Frankenbike?????

Check here for '62 models: (courtesy of Bob Hufford and Eric Amlie)
http://www.geocities.com/sldbdealer/1962/62dl1.html

Looks similar to a Schwinn Skipper I have which has the chrome winged guard severely faded, but yours has the front caliper brake setup fork which was found on the Jaguar, Corvette,and Tiger in '62.  Tiger had painted fenders however.
Yours has the front rack. Available on the Jaguar, Panther III, Corvette, Tiger and Fleet in '62.  
Fleet, Deluxe American and Panther III frames have tabs for tanks.  Yours doesn't so they are eliminated.
Tyhoon for '62 had a double straight bar frame so it's eliminated.
Yours has the cheapo seat, not found on Jaguar, Corvette, but found on the lower end models such as Tiger, American, Fleet, Skipper, Typhoon.
Tiger and American had large seat tube decals on the '62 models.  If yours is original paint, I don't see evidence of these decals.
If yours is original paint, unlesss it was the Jaguar or Panther III or Fleet there should be evidence of the top bar schwinn decals. (not present on the models listed due to the tank).
The only model for '62 that had the long pull handlebars was the Wasp, a balloon model.
Chrome wheels  were found on the following '62 models:
Jaguar, Panther III, Corvette, Tiger, American, and Skipper.

What model do you have? What do you want it to be????


----------



## pedal alley

PCHiggin said:


> The Corvette and Jaguar came with Stainless fenders in the late 50's, that may have changed in the 60's. There is an excellent Schwinn website for this type of info. but it's down right now. I'll post the link when It's up again. Is the paint original? Sometimes certain colors were exclusive to different models. If you pull the crank or headset,you'll probably find the original paint/color.
> 
> Pat





it seems to have been painted.
well theres not much paint on it.
from what i can tell,the original
color was red.i haven't pulled the 
badge or anything . it does ride nice.
i took it for a spin yesterday. my plan
for this bicycle it to clean-up,new tires,
red oxide prime the frame, & forks.
definately post the link to the site in which
you speak of . thanks Pat.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Geocities link courtesy of Bob hufford and Eric Amlie*



pedal alley said:


> it seems to have been painted.
> well theres not much paint on it.
> from what i can tell,the original
> color was red.i haven't pulled the
> badge or anything . it does ride nice.
> i took it for a spin yesterday. my plan
> for this bicycle it to clean-up,new tires,
> red oxide prime the frame, & forks.
> definately post the link to the site in which
> you speak of . thanks Pat.




That link is posted above. I can't access any of the pics. Thought the link was down. Hmmm 

Pat


----------



## pedal alley

What model do you have? What do you want it to be????  [/QUOTE]


corvette is what i'd like it to be.
i need a deluxe saddle ?

thanks for all the input.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

That rear tire looks awfully fat to be a middleweight. If that's a 26x2.125 tire, and it fits with a fender on it, I'd say it's a 62 Wasp w/a swapped chainguard and front fork! It would explain the handlebars. Just a thought.


----------



## pedal alley

Adamtinkerer said:


> That rear tire looks awfully fat to be a middleweight. If that's a 26x2.125 tire, and it fits with a fender on it, I'd say it's a 62 Wasp w/a swapped chainguard and front fork! It would explain the handlebars. Just a thought.




rims are s7 . the tire you refer to is
a 26x1-3/4 goodyear www.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

"the tire you refer to is
a 26x1-3/4 goodyear www." 
    Ahh, ok. The aftermarket tires for s7 rims have wider whitewalls than factory Schwinn tires, that threw me off. s7 rims are definitely middleweight then!


----------



## how

*Its for sure not a corvette or  jaguar,,,*

they had a different frame,,subtle difference b ut different...
not a Typhoon for sure,,,My guess it is an American


----------

